# Guess what I saw at 36000 feet!



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

I am not sure what this is. I have had all sorts of ideas and everyone I showed it to had an idea, but nothing absolute. I have been searching the web for 3 days and have found nothing that looks like this. I took the pictures with my iphone 4 on January 1st while flying from Bogota to Houston. Any ideas?


----------



## 410MAN (Apr 26, 2005)

Columbian Box Kite


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I would only be gussing but it looks like a high altitude baloon.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

piñata?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like a party Baloon to me.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

It looks like one of them there UFO's.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

dude!!!!!! that's a UFO...


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Maybe the baloon the guy jumped off of from space?


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Over weight Iron Man !


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

Any thing sounds reasonable now, but I don't think there was a 36000 foot string attached to it!
I will say that I was not the only one who saw it and the last pic ( left side of pic) was one of 4 or 5 that we saw that was farther away.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Aliens*

Aliens


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Ballon boy is at it again..............cool!


.:biggrin:


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like some sort of balloon to me.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Was it moving also, or was it stationary ?

So...your saying there were 4 or 5 of them ?


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats where all the dang helium went!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Can someone more computer savvy than us blow that up? Jack? Bill? That's weird-looking.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Can someone more computer savvy than us blow that up?


I got some dynamite.... We can blow it up...:biggrin:


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

I have seen silver weather balloons and mylar party balloons before while flying, but this was much bigger and not the right shape for a weather balloon. I'm trying to zoom it in iPhoto and post a pic. It looked very decorated and I remember each one had a different color.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I took the one image,

increased it to 761 x 761 pixels (that's about the posted image up to 148 megs in size) and resized using S-Spline Max and keeping the bileaner set to correct (also looked at it in negative but really didn't see anything)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

x2


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Drug smuggling reaching new heights?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, my goodness, it's the Holy Grail.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It was Santa Claus going home after Christmas.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nothing to see here.. Just an Alien probe... Move along...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Balloon without string


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats one of those secret spy drones to monitor drug trafficors. :biggrin:


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Swamp gas.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

That is the gun ban law, floating down from his highness


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Bigfoot's balloon......no wonder we never get good pix of him in the woods?:biggrin::biggrin:

looks lik a hot air balloon too me! cool picture though


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Was it moving also, or was it stationary ?
> 
> So...your saying there were 4 or 5 of them ?


Yes. we were doing about 550mph north bound and the winds were blowing out of the west about 25 kts at 36000 . The closest one looked like it was wobbling left to right and moving east.
We went right by something that I saw out of my peripheral vision and that's what caught my attention. Then I saw 3-4 others.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

different view


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

it was the Imaginationland ship from South Park lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if I had a higher resolution image to work with, I could get much better results


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

An attempt...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's very strange.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The bigger and more important question is, what were YOUUUU doing in Bogota, Colombia? lol. That thing looks like some sort of helium filled festivity baloon of some sort. Cut free or broke free, and drifted up into the clouds.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

The Mayans are off a few weeks ,its the aliens gathering I know this cuz my drunk uncle said so


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

The weird thing is that it looks rigid and angular not like balloon. That's what's tripping me out, otherwise I would have wrote it off as a big party balloon, a 20 foot tall Balloon!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Genie..

I need 3 wishes


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Whatever it is it has stealth technology. Check out those panels...!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

what day was this?

sorry answer in first post....IDIOT


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I wonder if they were showing up on radar ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Whatever it is it has stealth technology. Check out those panels...!


right, that is what makes me wonder

high altitude, weather balloons or even near space balloons are one piece

this looks like it has sharp edges


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

looks like a home version of a high altitude balloon. My guess it is either taking pics for science/pleasure or spy. Back few years ago couple of people from Harvard sent a balloon up into near space tracked it with GPS and recovered it with stunning pics of the earth. It has become a hobbie for a lot of people. Lot of different designs, and materials being used, many no longer look like a typical balloon.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Right seat or left? What seat and aircraft type. If it was an Airbus, it was a piñata

37, it was a UFO

07, you was runnin the goods


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I got this... :dance:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Kite fisherman?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You need to contact that expert that was investigating the UFO over in Cleveland (Tx). It was on the news last night I think. He would be all over this.


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Right seat or left? What seat and aircraft type. If it was an Airbus, it was a piñata
> 
> 37, it was a UFO
> 
> 07, you was runnin the goods


Right, B757.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

See them over the gulf regularly. Helium balloons from party's travel a long way sometimes. Actually turned around and hovered over the gulf one day because of one that looked human shaped was floating. Thought it was a body or something. Got low enough and laughed


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Bily Lovec said:


> I got this... :dance:


Durn it! you beat me to it... LOL


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I fly on the 1:15 in the morning flt Bogota to Houston every few weeks. I'll look out to see if it has lights on it.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It must have been pretty big, if you passed it at 500 knots. Was it hovering? And why would there be more than one weather balloon? Maybe Washington is up to something. Try to zoom in next time, with a bigger camera.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Guys that's a weather balloon. I have seen a couple in person and they look just like that.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I dunno, it looks pretty different from this standard weather balloon....same shape though.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

You did'nt see anything.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats no weather balloon. Thats a spaceship. believe it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know - but I am interested.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

weather balloon?? All though is does kinda resemble the easter egg looking UFO thing on an episode of Scooby Doo.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

It's a weather chingadera!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

FLAT FISHY said:


> The Mayans are off a few weeks ,its the aliens gathering I know this cuz my drunk uncle said so


I think you're right. I saw MC hammer and the Gagnam style guy on stage at the same time on New Years eve.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

On the other hand there might have been an entire carload of ******** from Lubbock inside that vessel, getting probed by Aliens for reasons that were never explained.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it is a meteorological balloon. Although, the Airforce did launch an unknown device on a rocket recently.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

737flynfish said:


> I am not sure what this is. I have had all sorts of ideas and everyone I showed it to had an idea, but nothing absolute. I have been searching the web for 3 days and have found nothing that looks like this. I took the pictures with my iphone 4 on January 1st while flying from Bogota to Houston. Any ideas?


I think you must have had a visit from the men in black.. My flight tracker shows that you were "a little off course and a bit slower"......


----------



## TheBlackPearl (Aug 20, 2011)

Your first mistake was flying to BOG instead of having beers with me in HNL! Crazy balloons. Amazing that your iPhone got that good of a shot at it.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been researching this all afternoon and I've got it figured out. 

it is an exjorlsplf...... (transmission terminated)


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It's a navigation space buoy!


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

You all have some interesting ideas. So far I think the South Park party balloon is the best answer. I zoomed in using iPhoto but could not save the new image. Guess I need some instruction on iPhoto use. i still dont have any idea What the heck it is.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Is that a Rhombulan recon balloon?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

by definition i think it is a ufo 
(unidentified flying object)


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Maybe*









They did it! Breitling Orbiter 3 is the first hot air balloon to circumnavigate the globe.
See: Hot air balloon circumnavigation


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Heres another one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks pretty close. The dates are way off, so I doubt it's them.

Saturday 20 March 1999 they passed the finishing line of 9.27 over Mauritania, North Africa, becoming the first balloonists to circumnavigate the globe with a non-stop, non-refueled flight, having traveled 42 810 kilometres.

The OP stated there were several spotted as well


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Can I share these pics with some friends and ask their opinion?


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, call in the big guns... http://www.nationalufocenter.com/

... and let us know what they say


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Heres another one.


Could be it but, the O.P mentioned there were 4 or 5 more.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's a shaker for martinis


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Flounder_Pounder said:


> Could be it but, the O.P mentioned there were 4 or 5 more.


I wasn't suggesting that it was that particular one just something that looks like what he saw in general.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

there was a road side carnival i was at the other day and i saw a little girl loose her balloon and started crying, i think thats it but hers was a sponge bob .........maybe thats it


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

looks like a face with 2 big eyes


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

I found out: it's a Tetroon. Now it's time to Google.:smile:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like an official U.F.O.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's Tim Tebow.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Gary said:


> It's Tim Tebow.


Well if it is, look out for a Terry Bradshaw. Terry loves him some Tebow.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

It's one of them "Sepa la gata".


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I would suggest that you send a copy of this photo to MUFON and provide some background info. I'm sure they would love to see it.

http://www.mufon.com/FAQs.html#Q2

If the experts cant identify it then you have a UFO. Doesn't mean that its extraterrestrial in origin, just means it cant be identified.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

How far out of Bogota were you -- or rather how far into the flight were you? Maybe its a police surveillance camera for use on the drug cartel.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

andre3k said:


> I would suggest that you send a copy of this photo to MUFON and provide some background info. I'm sure they would love to see it.
> 
> http://www.mufon.com/FAQs.html#Q2
> 
> If the experts cant identify it then you have a UFO. Doesn't mean that its extraterrestrial in origin, just means it cant be identified.


MUFON is not what it used to be. Robert Bigelow got involved (paying for "research"...He owns the hotel chain Budget Suites of America)

If you want to report to the Government. In a policy from the U.S. Department of Transportation, Federal Aviation Administration, Order JO 7110.65U with effective date, February 9, 2012, it says under Section 8. Unidentified Flying Object (UFO) Reports:

9-8-1. GENERAL

a. Persons wanting to report UFO/unexplained phenomena activity should contact a UFO/ unexplained phenomena reporting data collection center, such as Bigelow Aerospace Advanced Space Studies (BAASS) (voice: 1-877-979-7444 or e-mail: [email protected]), the National UFO Reporting Center, etc.

b. If concern is expressed that life or property might be endangered, report the activity to the local law enforcement department.

For a little fun. The Sherman Ranch (AKA Skinwalker Ranch) a place of many UFO reports/sightings. It was a hot spot for UFO investigators to go. Robert Bigelow bought it and people are no longer allowed to go investigate. Bigelow hired John B. Alexander (retired US Army Colonel, Special Forces commander in Vietnam and Thailand..and was The Men Who Stare At Goats main person...First Earth Battalion.."Jedi warriors"). If you show up at the front gates, you will be met by armed guards (just like any closed secure military base)

Bigelow Aerospace has launched two experimental space modules, Genesis I and Genesis II, and has plans for full-scale manned space habitats to be used as orbital hotels, research labs and factories.


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

bentman said:


> looks like a face with 2 big eyes


Yeah that's what my little girl said WEIRD!


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

spirit said:


> How far out of Bogota were you -- or rather how far into the flight were you? Maybe its a police surveillance camera for use on the drug cartel.


I'm guessing some were near Medellin Columbia. About 25-30 min into the flight.


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats the same thing that crashed in 1947 in Roswell New Mexico ( according to all non government related eye witness) They said their were three gray aliens inside 2 dead one alive. The truth was told first then the government came up with the weather balloon thing. Its rumored that thats were fiber optics and the microchip idea came from. Maybe they learned not to fly over U.S. anymore. And maybe all the butt probing of trailer trash is them retaliating for what our government did to the survivor. Lol... Who knows?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep tetroon solar balloon. Here is some info about a festival in Colombia.
You will have to Google translate if you don't read Spanish. The shark one is cool.
http://www.elcolombiano.com/BancoCo..._el_sur/hasta_tiburones_volaron_en_el_sur.asp


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Yep tetroon solar balloon. Here is some info about a festival in Colombia.
> You will have to Google translate if you don't read Spanish. The shark one is cool.
> http://www.elcolombiano.com/BancoCo..._el_sur/hasta_tiburones_volaron_en_el_sur.asp


The annual solar balloon festival was in Medellin on the 31st of December. Lots of neat designs. Looks like you were lucky enough to see one.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

mystery solved


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Local TV coverage of the event......


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

LaddH said:


> Yep tetroon solar balloon. Here is some info about a festival in Colombia.
> You will have to Google translate if you don't read Spanish. The shark one is cool.
> http://www.elcolombiano.com/BancoCo..._el_sur/hasta_tiburones_volaron_en_el_sur.asp


Now were getting some were! That Third picture looks like a dead ringer!
Now can some one translate! I can only say toilet, check, lobster, beer and In Spanish, and I did not see any of those words in the article.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

would suck to suck one of those things through a jet engine at 35k. I guess the pilot could see it in time. 

Very cool

A


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

It's obama's ego storage unit, sailing up up and away


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

*the michelin man*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And now we know how they're getting the coke out of Columbia.

TH


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the research power of 2cool is 2cool. Took a while to figure it out but someone finally did it.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

There are a lot of UFO sighting in south America I bet thats what it was. There are a lot of high ranking people coming forth with there stories, check out this video.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

really clear from an iphone and from the distance and angle.


----------

